# New Ruger LCP Chrome Review with Range Report



## knappster007 (Mar 30, 2010)

Picked up a new Ruger LCP (380) with the hard chrome slide and barrel earlier this week. This is my first 'mouse' gun, and I wasn't sure what the expect.

Out of the box the fit and finish of the gun was perfect. The gun was tight with no play whatsoever. There were some marks on the top side of the chamber, but apparently from the test firing of the gun. Before taking it to the range I took the LCP apart, cleaned, and lubed the slide and gun. It took me a little practice, but taking apart and reassembly of the LCP is very easy. The model LCP that I purchased has the chrome slide and barrel. The chrome finish makes cleaning a snap.

At the range two targets were set up 10 yards downrange. Testing was done with PMC Bronze 90 grain FMJ ammo. One target was used for standing unsupported shooting and the other was used with a benchrest (no sandbags or other supports). If I had to do it over again, I would have gotten used to the sights before testing, and it took me a few shots before I learned where the point of aim was on the LCP.

I can't say that I'm the best shot or that I was even that taking that much time with each shot. It was clear to me immediately that the gun was capable of greater accuracy than I am capable of delivering. In fact, I was shocked with how accurate and easy to shoot the LCP is. The trigger pull is long, but smooth. There was no problem staying on target throughout the trigger pull.

I had no failures of any kind with the LCP. The recoil was hefty, but didn't bother me much at all. I had read some feedback on the 380 round having significant recoil, but it was well within manageable for me. Your mileage may vary.

*BOTTOM LINE*

I am thrilled with the Ruger LCP. It is obviously amazingly concealable, fit and finish are excellent, and the LCP is far more accurate than what I expected. Highly recommended so far.

*Ruger LCP*





*Range Results - 10 Yards Unsupported*



*Range Results - 10 Yards Benchrest Supported*


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats. My experience mirrors yours. I have the chromed model as well. Simple smooth double action trigger and surprisingly accurate and easy to control.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new gun. I like the looks and function of the chrome slide. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice little gun, don't ever leave home without it!


----------

